# General > Technical Support >  Booting up

## mrsmo

I have an XP pc, when I go to boot it up, it seems like it half boots then stops for about 30/60 seconds then continues?  Its not a big problem but has any one any ideas how to stop this happening, otherwise there are no problems.

----------


## Sapphire2803

When it stops does the hard drive light keep flashing? or does that stop too?

If it keeps flashing, then it hasn't stopped it's still busy.

----------


## mrsmo

I think the light keeps going, but it never used to do this just wondered why it just happened out of the blue?

----------


## blueivy

> I have an XP pc, when I go to boot it up, it seems like it half boots then stops for about 30/60 seconds then continues?  Its not a big problem but has any one any ideas how to stop this happening, otherwise there are no problems.


I *usually* find these delays are either down to a newly installed piece of hardware (including external hard drives, keys, cards etc.) or a newly installed piece of software.

Are there any external devices plugged into the PC?

----------


## Sapphire2803

I know you covered it when you said software Blueivy, but windows updates have always been a culprit in my experience too. The more updates, the longer the boot time.
The more software you have set to run at start up, the longer you have to wait too.

----------


## mrsmo

Aha it will be the external drive, I got one for my music files but had problems with it and the pc was fine before then.  Is there anything to fix the boot up?

----------


## blueivy

> I know you covered it when you said software Blueivy, but windows updates have always been a culprit in my experience too. The more updates, the longer the boot time.
> The more software you have set to run at start up, the longer you have to wait too.


Hi Sapphire,

You're right. Windows Updates can be the culprit at the first bootup after they have installed, but they don't (generally) go on to affect subsequent boots. MrsMo suggested that this had only recently started and was an ongoing problem.

----------


## blueivy

> Aha it will be the external drive, I got one for my music files but had problems with it and the pc was fine before then.  Is there anything to fix the boot up?


It *maybe* the external drive. Just disconnect it from the PC, boot it up then and see if the delay goes away. If it does then you'll know it was the drive.

It's usually an initialisation delay that causes the PC bootup delay however you don't generally get these with USB drives (unless they are older ones).

What I'd suggest you try is to scan the drive for errors and see if that helps. If it doesn't (and to be honest I'm not convinced it will) come back.

----------


## mrsmo

Hi blue ivy,

i did disconnect the drive a while ago as it was playing up and unreadable/writable or something, but will try scanning the c drive for errors.

thanks,

Mrsmo.

----------


## blueivy

> Hi blue ivy,
> 
> i did disconnect the drive a while ago as it was playing up and unreadable/writable or something, but will try scanning the c drive for errors.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Mrsmo.


So the USB drive is not connected when you switch on your PC and you still get the errors?

Sorry I didn't make myself clear earlier. The scanning for errors should be done on the external USB hard drive although it doesn't hurt to do it on the C: drive once in a while.

----------


## mrsmo

Well I still have this problem and I have run every scan I can think of and I have not had the external drive attached for ages now? The PC is just so slow to get going? Any other ideas please? ::

----------


## blueivy

> Well I still have this problem and I have run every scan I can think of and I have not had the external drive attached for ages now? The PC is just so slow to get going? Any other ideas please?


What else do you have attached to your system (just tell us everything)? 

What antivirus / antispyware and firewall do you have?

If you go to Start->Run and type *eventvwr* and look in the System and Application sections for around the time you switched it on, are there any red or yellow marks (indicating an error or warning)?

----------


## mrsmo

AHA!! I have a printer and a scanner attached at the moment nothing else and they have been attached for ages. 
have current avg and spybot search and destroy.

but I did the event viewer and in the application tab there is a yellow triangle for microsoft fax and if you look back its been going on for ages?? also a red circle with x in it - application error, but it has not happened so ofter?
In the system tab red circle with x - says service control manager.

?? ::

----------


## blueivy

> AHA!! I have a printer and a scanner attached at the moment nothing else and they have been attached for ages. 
> have current avg and spybot search and destroy.
> 
> but I did the event viewer and in the application tab there is a yellow triangle for microsoft fax and if you look back its been going on for ages?? also a red circle with x in it - application error, but it has not happened so ofter?
> In the system tab red circle with x - says service control manager.
> 
> ??


Try and remove the scanner and the fax. I have had problems in the past with flatbed scanners in that they delay the boot of XP because they have to initialise themselves. This was with older scanners though.

In the Event Viewer, on the right hand side where you say the Microsoft Fax and Application Error can you double click on the messages. Another box will pop up with the actual error details. Can you tell me what these are and do they relate to times when you have switched the computer on (ie. it's not way after bootup)?

----------


## slinky

go to start then run then type in msconfig.exe then under tab start up untick anythig u dont need to start up when comp starts up  ie msn yahoo  printer  java  media player real players etcs i untick everthing except my security  ud be supprised wot starts when u boot up then restart then clean up c drive then run defrag  restart then install windows advaced personal care free download run every day or so

----------


## mrsmo

Ok blueivy,

I have removed the fax.   

*1st the ms fax times are the same as the boot up and the warnings are;*

The outgoing routing rule is not valid because it cannot find a valid device. The outgoing faxes that use this rule will not be routed. Verify that the targeted device or devices (if routed to a group of devices) is connected and installed correctly, and turned on. If routed to a group, verify that the group is configured correctly. Country/region code: '*' Area code: '*'
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

and 

Fax Service failed to initialize any assigned fax devices (virtual or TAPI). No faxes can be sent or received until a fax device is installed.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

*2nd the error on the systems are or near the same time as boot up and warnings are;*
 
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
szkg
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

The KService service hung on starting.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

The General Purpose USB Driver (adildr.sys) service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified. 
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

*thanks mrsmo*

----------


## Sapphire2803

It looks as though maybe reinstalling some drivers might help. 
If you right click on my computer - properties - device manager. Scroll down to USB, are there any yellow triangles etc there? Try updating the drivers.

Kservice is the basis for bbc iplayer. If you go into the options I think you can stop it starting up with windows.

Neither of these actions will hurt in the slightest, so worth a try and then see what your errors are...

----------


## blueivy

> The General Purpose USB Driver (adildr.sys) service failed to start due to the following error: 
> The system cannot find the file specified. 
> For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
> 
> *thanks mrsmo*


You *may* need your Windows XP disk for this.

If you go to Start->Control Panel->System->Device Manager and uninstall the USB Hub Devices. Reboot your PC and go back into the Event Viewer and look for the same error above.

----------


## mrsmo

i get to device manager then is has USB serial bus controllers then open that and there is 6 different USB options?

standard enhanced PCI to USB host controller
standard open HCD USB host controller
USB mass storage device
USB printing support
USB root hub - 2 of these?

what now?

----------


## blueivy

> i get to device manager then is has USB serial bus controllers then open that and there is 6 different USB options?
> 
> standard enhanced PCI to USB host controller
> standard open HCD USB host controller
> USB mass storage device
> USB printing support
> USB root hub - 2 of these?
> 
> what now?


Unplug all USB devices, reboot, and then go back into Device Manager and remove any options that say USB Root Hub.

----------


## mrsmo

Hi Blue Ivy,

I did this and also removed BBC I player and Channel 4 player, have the printer, scanner and external hard drive plugged in, seems ok now, have not seen a freeze in boot up, still takes a wee while but much improved.

Many thanks,

mrsmo :Grin:

----------


## blueivy

> Hi Blue Ivy,
> 
> I did this and also removed BBC I player and Channel 4 player, have the printer, scanner and external hard drive plugged in, seems ok now, have not seen a freeze in boot up, still takes a wee while but much improved.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> mrsmo


No problem. Glad it's working for you!

----------

